# big bully



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Wheels--1 1/2 year old male, not fixed (there is NO ONE in the area that does it, so that's out of the question, sorry). 
He used to be with his brother Hollywood, but Hollywood passed away due to myco. So I put him in with Lamont and Phil, but Lamont horded all the food and beat up Phil (who was coming down with myco). I gave Lamont to a friend. So it was just Wheels and Phil, they got along great, but Phil passed away. 
It was before I started The Grotto, and I had 3 girls and didn't want to keep any boys anymore, but didn't want Wheels to be alone, so I gave him to a friend. But my friend had a lot of trouble with Wheels and his rat, who were actually littler mates. They couldn't sit on the bed without attacking each other. So my friend gave him back. 
Today I tried to introduce Wheels with my rescue boy Milton. In less than 3 minutes Wheels had attacked Milton (who seems very passive). 

Should I just let Wheels live out his days alone, or keep trying until MAYBE he finds another rat he likes?


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Are the rats you're putting Wheels in with fixed males?

Emy


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

No.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i would say keep trying with other rats. if he never finds someone he gets along with, well hey, technically he's living alone anyway, just with a little excitement thrown in. he's not too old to start thinking about just letting him live the rest of his days out - that could be a year or more! maybe get him a baby to get along with? someone that is not so threatening? and try longer introductions before putting them in the same cage?


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a baby boy, but if he doesn't like him, I'm stuck with another lone boy. Because I had another rat that was rather mean so I got a baby boy...and one day I woke up to these blood curdling screams, and opened the cage and the baby jumped out at me (who was actually still afraid of me, but was more terrified of the older male than me). He was pretty scratched up and bloody and I had to get another rat so HE wouldn't be alone.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

aaww, yeah after Bert not being accepted by Odin I now get my rats in twos, it kind of elimantes that need for five billion cages lol. Chris was a little weird about me getting TWO rats to be with Bert instead of one but I told him why. I know Bert is a wonderful boy but what if the new rat hated him? Then I would have two cages of lone rats cause Odin isn't accepting any more cage mates he just wants Bastian.

are you not close to Chicago? It might be worth the drive and hastle to go to a vet near there or if you pm me your location or tell it here I cold go searching for you. I'm sure there is some rat vet within an hour of you.

But yeah, sounds like you have two cages of lone male rats, poor boys. It might be the scent of female setting their competition off. Have you tried introing slowly free range? Wait a couple days after the fight maybe even a week and put them in the bath tub with vanilla on the backs of their neck and on their testicals. Watch them for a while, you may want to add a towl on the bottom and toys and little hidey holes to make it comfy. If all is going well leave them in there for an hour or two but keep your ears out for squeeking and cautious play fighting is alright, as long as there is no blood it's fine. Keep at it everyday. Also keep their cages close so they can smell each other but keep that away enough from the scent of the females. Switch rats to eachother's different cages and keep them there like that while continueing to do the bathtub thing. Keep working at it. Remember to reward them after good sessions with treats they don't normally get but LOOOVE like advocado or just yogies would be fine.

Keep at it like that, switching cages and bathtub time till you feel the time is right to put them in a neutral completely scrubbed down cage with vanilla. Watch them for a few hours and then you can seperate again for saftey. Then do it again and again. This sounds like you need to be as cautious as possible for it to work.

He sounds distraut over his cagemates dieing, poor thing D:


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Chicago is 2 hours away from me, I'm actually closer to WI than into Chicago suburbs. And I don't drive because of panic attacks, which leaves my only ride anywhere is my boyfriend who when he isn't working--is asleep.

And I let them meet free-range. Wheels attacked the other boy in just minutes.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds like Wheels seriously needs to be neutered! Personally, if I were in the same situation, I'd opt to have my boyfriend drive me to Chicago/the nearest exotics vet, and have all your males neutered. Males also tend to fight sometimes when they smell intact (especially in-heat!) females. Are your girls spayed?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

hmm.. my only thought is that it could be the scent of the other females that you have, but that doesn't explain why he would attack your friends rat... i've never had problems like this.. try bathing both of them before intro and introducing them on neutral grounds,... thats what i did with my two girls and they didn't fight at all...


----------

